# "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

						Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?"

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Dass dieses Hardware-Jahr gute Chancen hat, zum spannendsten Jahr dieses Jahrzehnts gekürt zu werden.  
(und dieses Ausgabe von "Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure" hat auch gute Chancen, auf ein Podest zu klettern...)


----------



## Kaby-Lame (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Es bedeutet, dass AMD eines seiner schillerndsten, aber auch peinlichsten Mitglieder der Führungsebene los ist. Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, wird das wohl kaum größere Konsequenzen haben. Denn auch Jim Keller war an der Entwicklung von Zen nur begrenzt beteiligt (meines Kentnisstandes nach hat er die Entwicklung wohl eher überwacht als sie alleine durchgeführt), und ich bezweifle, dass es bei Koduri und Vega wirklich anders war. Ich glaube auch, dass die vollständige Wiedereingliederung der RTG an den Mutterkonzern besser wäre , da man mit Lisa Su eine höchst kompetente und fähige Führungsperson hat, welche auch der RTG gut tun würde. (Außerdem war er mir mit seinem Sabbatical nach dem Launch der Vega eh sehr unsympathisch)


----------



## ToBeFr33 (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Hoffentlich gelingt Intel der Sprung in den GPU Markt. Wir Gamer sind es nämlich am Ende, welche davon profitieren könnten.


----------



## Vanitra (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

An der Frauenquote eurer Redakteure müsste ihr wohl noch arbeiten.


----------



## derstef_computec_account (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Für Spieleentwickler ist die Ankündigung von diskreten Intel GPUs sicher weniger erfreulich.
Dann müssen sie für 3 Lager entwickeln/optimieren und Intels (Grafik-)Treiber sind ausserdem traditionell eher unterirdisch.
Aber vll holt Raja auch ein paar Treiberentwickler zu Intel? 
Das wäre wieder richtig schlecht für AMD, schliesslich sind die Treiberentwickler wichtig um Vega gut reifen zu lassen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Vanitra schrieb:


> An der Frauenquote eurer Redakteure müsste ihr wohl noch arbeiten.



Die Quotenregelung ist der größte Schwachsinn überhaupt. Wenn es keine weiblichen Redakteure gibt, ist das eben so. Gäbe es Bewerberinnen, hätte Computec sie sicher bereits eingestellt. Und nur eine einzustellen, ganz gleich wie (un)qualifiziert sie ist nur um die Quote zu erfüllen, ist unsinnig und nicht wirtschaftlich. Aber genug Offtopic.

Der Wechsel von Koduri zu Intel ist auf jeden Fall interessant und brisant. Ich bin gespannt was er bei Intel so anstellen wird. Sicher wird er bei Intel mehr Möglichkeiten haben, da Intel das größere Budget hat.


----------



## Chicien (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Was könnte das Bedeuten?
Also ich hoffe das dann in den nächsten Jahren eine dritte Kraft im GPU-Sektor speziell Gaming-Karten kommt.

AMD ist derzeit stark angeschlagen was die GPU´s betrifft denn Vega ist der 2te Flop infolge nach Fiji!
Nvidia diktiert derzeit die Preise nach Belieben, siehe Pascal-Release und 1070 TI.

Würde da eine dritte Kraft kommen, Intel ist da Mächtig und kann vom Budget Nvidia das Wasser reichen, und AMD dann wieder aus seinem Loch kommen mit vielleicht glänzenden Karten wie zu ATI-Zeiten ...

Dann haben WIR Gamer endlich wieder Auswahl und die Preise sollten wieder etwas Vernünftiger werden.


----------



## Lelwani (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Das Intel mehr zahlt...


----------



## Datarecovery09 (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Was ich mich da frage: War die quasi-Ausgliederung der Grafiksparte nicht vielleicht die Vorbereitung für eine wesentlich größere Entwicklung, in der Rajas Wechsel lediglich der nächste Schritt ist?
Ich habe von den internen Vorgängen dieses Marktes zwar nicht viel Ahnung, aber aus meiner Sicht würde es fast Sinn machen, wenn die RTG noch weiter ausgegliedert und dann als Joint Venture zwischen AMD und Intel weitergeführt wird. AMD hat nicht das Kapital, um dauerhaft weiter mit NVidia konkurrieren zu können, und Intel scheint derzeit auch nicht wirklich aus dem Quark zu kommen in Sachen Grafik. Insofern wäre auch der Deal bzgl. der Intel-CPU mit AMD-Grafikchip nur der Beginn einer erheblich tiefer gehenden Kooperation mit dem Ziel, Marktanteile in den Bereichen autonomes Fahren, künstliche Intelligenz usw. abzugreifen.

Aber wie gesagt: Ich weiß nur, dass ich nichts weiß... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## HudsonTheReal (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Paaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jaja 

Ansonsten: Über Vega wird so negativ gesprochen. Wenn ich mir aber die neusten Patches bei Games so anschaue wo dann mit nem Patch 22% mehr Frames rausgeholt werden und man die 1080(Ti) schlägt (wars die TI?) und an der Turbo-mäßig vorbeizieht? Und nicht alle Features bei Vega sind aktiviert?

Dann wird über AMD-Karten immer so schlecht gesprochen aber bei DX12 sind diese besser, womit sich das Frames/Watt Verhältnis umkehrt...?

Und vielleicht hat Koduri mit Vega noch wichtige Fundamente gelegt? So wie Jim Keller? Arbeit erledigt, auf zu neuen Ufern?

Auf jeden Fall wahrscheinlich schade, dass Koduri weggeht aber wer weiß wozu das noch gut sein kann. Z.B. dazu, dass wenn Intel und AMD jetzt Partner sind (etwas), dass AMD nicht mehr behindert wird in wichtige Marktsegmente reinzukommen wie den MediaMarkt, Server und Notebooks, Zulieferer nicht bedrängt werden, usw. Dann kommt AMD wahrscheinlich leichter an Patente wie SSE3 und so Kramm.... wir wissen es nicht. Wir werden es aber demnächst sehen. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf Tests von RavenRidge..


----------



## gecan (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

nichts auser intel ist bereit für die patente ordentlich zu zahlen, um fähige high end gpus zu entwickeln.

und wenn ich wieder lesen muss, das vega ein flop ist, da wird es mir ganz übel


----------



## Chicien (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Danuj schrieb:


> @Raff
> 
> Das schlimmste ist wenn die RTG an Intel abgetreten wird und AMD nur noch als Lizenzgeber fungiert. Freut euch schon mal auf die steigenden Preise bei Intel und Nvidia! Das kann nur in einer Technologieschlacht enden die man als Anwender teuer bezahlen muss.
> 
> ...



Das mit Jim Keller habe ich auch so wie du im Gedächtnis das er extra gebeten wurde eine CPU zu entwickeln die wieder konkurrenzfähig ist. Daraus wurde ZEN und die Ryzen sind wieder konkurrenzfähige CPU´s und Jim Keller hat seinen Job gemacht.
Nur Raja Koduri hat seinen Job nicht gemacht und nur groß rumgetönt. Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe hatte nicht Raja Koduri darum gekämpft das die RTG als Grafiksparte abgekapselt werden sollte?

Gefühle gehören zwar nicht hierher aber ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das der Koduri bewusst AMD sabotiert hat. Man wählt einen Speicher den es kaum gibt und somit werden kaum Karten verkauft. Man kümmert sich nicht um Costum-Hersteller und somit sinken weiter die Chancen das Karten verkauft werden.
Man macht Versprechungen die man nicht halten konnte und spricht dann den Anderen Unfähigkeit zu (Presse).
Lassen wir uns nochmal seine Worte zu Vega durch den Kopf gehen: " Vega soll Millionen Spieler erreichen, 60fps in 4K, Poor Volta" Mit 60fps in 4K spricht man die 1080 TI an und mit Millionen Spieler erreichen das diese Karte gut und günstig sein soll. Mit Poor Volta spricht man das Vega eine überragende Entwicklung sein soll.
Was haben wir auf dem Tisch? Mittlemäßiges das Nvidia schon vor 1 Jahr gebracht hat aber effizienter.

Wird auf jedenfall eine spannende Geschichte in den nächsten zu Sehen wie Nvidia weiterhin die Preise erhöht, AMD wieder aus dem Keller kommt und Intel bei den GPU´s mitmischen wird.
Schaumer mal..


----------



## Chicien (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Danuj schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das IA32 nicht mehr up to date ist? Wird bereits ab 2005 unterstützt.
> 
> Es muss irgendwie mit GCN zu tun haben, denn Koduri selbst schreibt etwas von einer sehr schweren Entscheidung (in seinem Leben). Und ja - ich halte Vega nicht für einen Flopp (wie er immer dargstellt wird), er ist nur kein ti Killer den man sich hingehypt hat, AMD aber nie offiziell angekündigt hatte (ausser natürlich Poor Volta - oder *POOR Voltage* und was daraus gemacht wurde).
> 
> ...



Diese Worte kamen von Koduri mit 60fps in 4K und Millionen Spieler und Poor Volta. Mit 60fps in 4K spricht man doch die 1080 TI an denn diese bringt 60fps in 4K.

Ich kenne den Koduri nicht aber er hat nur groß rumgetönt und seinen Job nicht gemacht den nwer einfach in Urlaub fährt bei release einer überragenden Architektur und direkt danach 3 Monate Auszeit nimmt der wurde entweder dazu veranlasst oder ihm war vorher schon klar das Vega ein Flop ist u d er eh schon ein Angebot von Intel hatte.
Mir ist er unsympathisch da er große Versprechungen gemacht hat und diese nicht gehalten hat. Ach Lisa Su die kurz vor Release von Vega gesagt hatte das sich das Warten lohnen würde. Wäre ja Alles auf Spiele optimiert.
Auch diese Events mit den "gefühlten Werten" war nur um die schlechte Leistung von Vega zu Vertuschen auch wenn hier manche schreiben das Vega eine 1080 TI schlägt dann nur in 1-2 Games.

Fiji und Vega ist ein Flop und als alter ATI-Fan hoffe ich das AMD wieder aus dem Loch kommt denn wie gesagt Nvidia hat freie Hand und können machen was sie wollen. Sieht man bei den Preisen!


----------



## Iconoclast (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Vielleicht gibt's ja dann irgendwann mal von Intel brauchbare Konkurrenz. Von AMD kommt ja nur noch heiße Luft und die zerlegen sich in den letzten Jahren selber sowieso total. Meine letzte AMD war eine 7970 GHz und die war super, seit dem geht es nur noch bergab.


----------



## Chicien (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Danuj schrieb:


> Klar fährt der einfach in Urlaub, such mal den Bericht der PCGH raus und was ich dort damals schon geschrieben habe.
> 
> Solche Entwicklergrößen versucht man zu halten, schon dann wenn sie einem Teilbereich des Unternehmens wie der GPU Sparte vorstehen. Nicht zu beurlauben...
> 
> ...



Guter Grund den du genannt hast aus strategischen Gründen der mir auch einleuchtet.

Nur den letzten Satz finde ich typisch "Fanboy" 
Ich hatte bis vor 5 Wochen noch eine R9 280X und die ist mit den Jahren auch nicht besser geworden sondern ist heute eine Einstiegskarte von der Leistung gesehen. War aber die ganzen 3,5 Jhre die ich die 280X hatte echt zufrieden und sehe das wie @Iconoclast das die 7970GHZ die letzte echte gute Karte von AMD.
Habe zwar jetzt eine Geforce aber würde Nvidia nie Verteidigen denn die übertreiben es mit Ihren Preisen für die GPU´s seit Maxwell. Das Schlimme ist nur das AMD da auch nicht besser ist und eine GPU 1 Jahr zu spät auf den Mart bringt und auch soviel Geld verlangt wie der Konkurrent.

Wie gesagt hoffe ich das AMD wieder aus diesem Loch rauskommt in das sie Herr Koduri befördert hat denn er war Verantwortlicher!


----------



## EyRaptor (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Nur dass AMD deutlich höhere Kosten für die Produktion der Karte hat.
gtx 1080 mit dem GP 104 = 314 mm² Diegröße + GDDR5x
AMDs Vega 10 = 484 mm² Diegröße + 2 HBM2 Stacks + Interposer

Wenn beide Karten gleich teuer sind, dann hat Nvidia vergleichsweise himmlische Margen.
(Okey, Nvidia hat z.B. auch durch den größeren R&D Bereich ziemlich sicher höhere Kosten als AMD, aber diese Zahlen kenne ich nicht)


----------



## Ocmaster (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

ich unterstütz amd weiter kann kommen was will und wenn ich selber bei amd anfange und dort gbus verlöte xDD


----------



## MajorTom69 (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Gut, dass der weg ist von AMD.
Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Bariphone (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Was es bedeutet?

Ja gut der Sabbat war wohl eher eine Zwangspause bevor das Lager gewechselt werden darf. 
Ich denke mal das AMD vllt etwas frischer Wind gut tun würde, und ich glaube so knuffig die Frau Su auch auftritt, denke ich sie geht vielleicht auch nur mit dem großen Besen durch den Laden und macht mal sauber.

Schaden kann es nicht. Ich denke es ähnlich wie die Jungs aus der Redaktion. Intel wird sich mit Nvidia battlen wollen um die teuerste Graka am Markt. Ob das für uns so lustig wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. Intel hat ja bei den CPU´s bereits teilweise sehr fragwürdige Preisgestaltungen angenommen.
Nicht dass die Intel Grakas auch an bestimmte Mobos und CPUS aus eignenem Hause gebunden sein werden... .


----------



## derstef_computec_account (11. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Datarecovery09 schrieb:


> Was ich mich da frage: War die quasi-Ausgliederung der Grafiksparte nicht vielleicht die Vorbereitung für eine wesentlich größere Entwicklung, in der Rajas Wechsel lediglich der nächste Schritt ist?
> Ich habe von den internen Vorgängen dieses Marktes zwar nicht viel Ahnung, aber aus meiner Sicht würde es fast Sinn machen, wenn die RTG noch weiter ausgegliedert und dann als Joint Venture zwischen AMD und Intel weitergeführt wird. AMD hat nicht das Kapital, um dauerhaft weiter mit NVidia konkurrieren zu können, und Intel scheint derzeit auch nicht wirklich aus dem Quark zu kommen in Sachen Grafik. Insofern wäre auch der Deal bzgl. der Intel-CPU mit AMD-Grafikchip nur der Beginn einer erheblich tiefer gehenden Kooperation mit dem Ziel, Marktanteile in den Bereichen autonomes Fahren, künstliche Intelligenz usw. abzugreifen.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Ich weiß nur, dass ich nichts weiß... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



AMD hatte auch nicht das Kapital um mit Intel in der CPU Sparte zu konkurrieren. Und nun haben wir die Zen Architektur und 8 Kerne im Massenmarkt.


----------



## Dragonias (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Chicien schrieb:


> Diese Worte kamen von Koduri mit 60fps in 4K und Millionen Spieler und Poor Volta.



Das mit dem 4K ja, aber das mit "Poor Volta" war im Teaser für "Join the Revolution". Das hat Raja Koduri nie gesagt. Manche Leute hier drehen sich die Sachen immer so hin wie es ihnen gerade passt .


----------



## Alephthau (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Hi,

Folgender Gedankengang meinerseits:

Intel und AMD einigen sich auf die Zusammenarbeit bei den APUs, als Bestandteil davon wechselt  Raja Koduri auf Wunsch Intels zu Intel!


Gruß

Alef


----------



## Chicien (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Dragonias schrieb:


> Das mit dem 4K ja, aber das mit "Poor Volta" war im Teaser für "Join the Revolution". Das hat Raja Koduri nie gesagt. Manche Leute hier drehen sich die Sachen immer so hin wie es ihnen gerade passt .



Kann diesen Teaser nicht finden sondern nur Join the Rebellion.
Aber ich glaube Dir da ich es nicht gehört habe von Koduri selbst aber die Sätze das Vega Millionen Spieler erreichen soll und 60fps in 4K.

Ich drehe mir das auch nicht zurecht sondern man sieht ja was Tatsache ist das Herr Koduri die RTG in den Keller befördert hat und dann verteidigen ihn auch noch einige Leute?
Ich hätte mir gerne eine Radeon gekauft aber so einen ineffizienten Murks dafür ist mir mein Geld zu Schade!


----------



## Chicien (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was kÃ¶nnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Danuj schrieb:


> Es ging ja um 60Hz@UHD 60fps und das liefert Vega unter DX12 bei LL: Star Wars Battlefront 2: Erste Benchmarks zur wunderschonen Grafik (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
> 
> Das muss man dann auch mal anerkennen...mit Fanboy hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Schöner Vergleich den CB da gemacht hat nur ist die 1080 nicht viel langsamer und die 1080 TI ist garnicht aufgeführt.
Was soll man denn bitte anerkennen wenn eine Vega bei EINEM Spiel mal gute Werte liefert?

Sorry da hört es bei mir auf wenn Leute einfach Blind etwas Verteidigen was es wirklich nicht Wert ist.
Fiji und Vega ist ein Flop da gibt es nichts mehr zu diskutieren denn wenn Vega ein Erfolg geworden wäre wäre Herr Koduri immer noch bei AMD aber er hat seinen Job nicht gemacht und hat somit AMD und uns Gamer vergrault die gehofft hatten aber nur falsche Versprechungen bekommen hatten!


----------



## Contragen (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Was für ein Aufstand für einen normalen Vorgang.

1. AMD hat noch kein einziges Patent oder irgendeine Technologie verkauft.
2. Produziert werden Custom-SOC's für jeden der will.
3. Es gab auch gute Grafikkarten von AMD ohne Raja Koduri. Sein Einfluss ist begrenzt.
4. Mitarbeiter werden ständig ausgeliehen oder direkt übernommen.
5. Raja war bei Apple, AMD, jetzt Intel und dann? Apple verkauft z.B. Intel-CPU's mit AMD-GPU's. Ein logischer Schritt also.
6. Selbst wenn Raja der Überkonstrukteur ist, wird er nicht alles ohne Zustimmung von AMD dürfen oder es wird dann zumindest kosten.
7. Patentabkommen können in Zukunft das bestehende X64 ablösen und zum Werterhalt von AMD beitragen.
8. Konkurrenz zwischen Intel, Apple, Microsoft, Nvidia und AMD? Preisabsprachen sind zumindest zwischen AMD und Nvidia bekannt.
9. Google /Alphabet ist der Konkurrent.

Ergo: So what!


----------



## Quake2008 (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Naja Vega war jetzt nicht der Burner. Und daher ist für mich der Raja Koduri. nicht wichtig.  Einer Arbeitskollegin werde ich jetzt eine 1080Ti einbauen vor  zwei Jahren war es noch eine Fury X.


----------



## Sir Demencia (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Nvidia ist absoluter Platzhirsch. Und das mehr oder weniger seit einigen Jahren. AMD hat es es nur ansatzweise geschafft hier einen wirklichen Konkurenzkampf zu schaffen. Das Erbgebnis kennen wir alle. Sicher AMD baut gute Karten, mit denen man auch gut Zocken kann. Ist aber nie an Nvidia ran gekommen (zumindest mal über einen etwas längeren Zeitraum).
Nun will Intel auf dem Feld der High- Ends mit mischen. 

Das könnte für uns User zum Vorteil sein, kann aber auch in die Hose gehen.
Denn zunächst wird Intel AMD unter Druck setzen. Denn deren Karten paroli zu bieten wird etwas leichter sein. Und damit würde der Nvidia- Konkurent geschwächt werden. Und somit würde es für Nvidia nochmals etwas leichter seine Marktvormachtsstellung  weiter auszubauen.
Sollte es Intel aber gelingen Karten im Bereich der Nvidia- Highend- Karten etwas konkurenzfähiges auf den Markt zu bringen, könnte dies dann tatsächlich zu einer echten Bewegung im GraKa- Segment führen. Ähnlich, wie es AMD mit Ryzen gelungen ist, den CPU- Markt wieder in echte Bewegung zu bringen.

Von Letzterem könnten dann auch wir User profitieren. Entweder im Bereich von mehr Leistungszuwächsen oder preislich angepassten Karten.
Sicher hat Intel seit langer Zeit kaum noch ernsthafte Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich von Grafikkarten. Aber auf der anderen Seite wissen wir, das Intel sehr gut in der Lage ist wirklich gute Produkte zu entwickeln und auf ein doch ziemlich gut gefülltes Portemonaie zurück greifen zu können.
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Ampre (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich frage mich gerade was bei Vega wirklich aus Raja Koduriss Feder stammt und ob AMD sich das hat pattentieren lassen. Ohne den HBCC und Primitive Shader wird es schwer werden in Zukunft vernünftige GPUs zu bauen, außer man bläht den CHIP auf, aber da will ja Intel davon wegkommen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was kÃ¶nnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Danuj schrieb:


> Es ging ja um 60Hz@UHD 60fps und das liefert Vega unter DX12 bei LL: Star Wars Battlefront 2: Erste Benchmarks zur wunderschonen Grafik (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


Hoffe, die Kollegen haben bemerkt, dass sich beim Umschalten auf DX12 auch automatisch das Resolution Scaling aktiviert. Ansonsten sind's zwar knapp 60 Fps, aber eben nicht in 4K. Was aber sowieso müßig ist: Wer immer maximale Grafik fahren will, wird bei weitem nicht in allen Games auf 60 Fps in UHD kommen. Viele werden das mit leichten bis mittleren Detailreduktionen hinrkiegen und manche brauchen eben mindestens 120 oder 144 Hz, wenn sie competitiv spielen wollen. So stellt sich jeder seinen Rechner anders ein.



Danuj schrieb:


> Nein das ist Fake, Intel hat das nie behauptet und auch nicht bestätigt, es geht vorerst um rein HPC. Wenn dann ist es eine Annahme, die sozusagen unterstellt wird, bestätigt ist es nicht. Die Presse bastelt sich da wieder was zusammen. Vermutlich geht es eher um Konkurrenzen im professionellen Bereich, dort sollte Koduri ja auch bei AMD weiter machen.



Wenn sie rein den HPC-Markt im Auge hätten, hätten sie Accelerator oder sowas geschrieben. Bei Intel steht aber explizit „High-End Discrete Graphics Solutions“ - sogar in der Sub-Headline des Newsroom-Eintrages, also nichtmal irgendwo fies versteckt:
Raja Koduri Joins Intel as Chief Architect to Drive Vision across Cores, Visual Computing
Auch wenn danach wieder Computing kommt - dort steht eindeutig Graphics.


----------



## defender197899 (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Komisch ist schon das Raja seitens AMD keine Sperrfrisst erhalten hat was auf einen Deal zwischen intel und AMD schliessen könnte  und wer weiß ob  sich AMD bald nur noch auf max. Mittelklasse GPUs konzentriert und Intel die Highend GPUs entwickelt ,die haben das Budget dafür.


----------



## Dragonias (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Chicien schrieb:


> Kann diesen Teaser nicht finden sondern nur Join the Rebellion.
> Aber ich glaube Dir da ich es nicht gehört habe von Koduri selbst aber die Sätze das Vega Millionen Spieler erreichen soll und 60fps in 4K.
> 
> Ich drehe mir das auch nicht zurecht sondern man sieht ja was Tatsache ist das Herr Koduri die RTG in den Keller befördert hat und dann verteidigen ihn auch noch einige Leute?
> Ich hätte mir gerne eine Radeon gekauft aber so einen ineffizienten Murks dafür ist mir mein Geld zu Schade!



Das meinte ich "Join the Rebbelion" hier im Teaser YouTube bei 0:07 sieht man das "Poor Volta" woran sich alle hochziehen. Das war nix anderes als ne Stichelei von der PR Abteilung, wie sie es beim Fixer auch schon getan haben. Und daraus ist AMD hat behauptet oder gesagt das Vega Volta schlägt enstanden. Ich bitte euch, denkt mal nen bissl nach bevor man aus sowas nen Fakt macht.


----------



## matty2580 (12. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Chicien schrieb:


> AMD ist derzeit stark angeschlagen was die GPU´s betrifft denn Vega ist der 2te Flop infolge nach Fiji!


Fiji basiert teilweise auf Tonga, und Vega großteils auf Fiji.
Tonga, was eigentlich Tahiti ersetzen sollte, war auch nicht gerade sehr erfolgreich.
Das ist also genau genommen der 3. Flop hintereinander mit einer ähnlichen Architektur.



Danuj schrieb:


> Koduri war immer offen und ehrlich, er hat nie behauptet den ti Killer zu bringen.



Ganz klar wurde von AMD seit teilweise über einem Jahr kommuniziert, dass Vega die bisher größten Änderungen seit langer Zeit bei GCN hat, und nicht selten von Koduri selbst.
AMD Radeon: Vega-GPU mit neuen Shadern, hoherer IPC und HBM2 - ComputerBase
Radeon RX Vega: AMD gibt Vega einen Namen und weitere Demos - ComputerBase
Der Hype um Vega wurde also von AMD selbst in der Form befeuert.


----------



## Nazzy (13. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

Aktuell sehe ich schwarz, was AMD GPUs betrifft.  Daher hoffe ich, dass Intel da auch nur Ansatzweise iwas brauchbares Zaubern kann , irgendwann.


----------



## kmf (14. November 2017)

*AW: "AMD-Grafikchef wechselt zu Intel - was könnte das bedeuten?" Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Aktuell sehe ich schwarz, was AMD GPUs betrifft.  Daher hoffe ich, dass Intel da auch nur Ansatzweise iwas brauchbares Zaubern kann , irgendwann.


Entwicklung einer Grafikkarte ist kein Tagesgeschäft - die Arbeiten für die nächste Generation sind bestimmt schon in der Zielgeraden angelangt. Der Führungskopf einer Entwicklungs- u. Forschungsabt. macht an solch einer Herausforderung ingenieurstechnisch nichts mehr, aber er entscheidet  halt maßgeblich in welche Richtung eine Entwicklung vorangetrieben wird. Die Entwicklungsmannschaft ist ja immer noch vorhanden und ich traus Lisa Su, dass sie kommisarisch schon in die fürs Unternehmen AMD richtige Richtung führt - die Frau hat einfach einen guten Riecher und nach außen auch ein sehr positives Auftreten. Intern mag sie wegen meiner der gehasste "Schrubber" bleiben ...


----------

